
Ask HN: Am I missing something by not learning JavaScript frameworks? - serveratdenys
I did jQuery, Knockout, and a little Angular. It was shortly after that that there were an explosion of frameworks and at the time I was far more interested in studying math.<p>I still code entire projects in raw node.js and client-side JavaScript. I have half-way been keeping mostly up to date with a lot of C# stuff and I see some pros and cons in the way that is evolving.<p>People really love their JavaScript frameworks though. Is learning React really a mind-blowing experience? Does it teach you anything new other than how to use it?<p>I feel like the number of revolutionary programming concepts that I&#x27;m supposed to keep up with is beyond not only my will but also my ability.
======
abhisuri97
Really I can say that most frameworks are being misused by people who just
learn X because it’s cool/new/trendy and everything else is automatically
“bad” relative to that framework they learned. So don’t put much credence in
claims of X being the best (chances are people didn’t look at Y and Z).

There are certain things react emphasizes which people think is the best thing
since sliced bread, namely component based architecture and automagically
updating views when there’s a change to state.

Only use it if you find jquery etc to be too painful. If you are fine as is,
it’s a nice learning exercise but probably will cause more headache than
anything else.

------
cimmanom
Frameworks are useful if you’re going to be collaborating with people. They
provide common idiom and structure for larger projects. Modern JS frameworks
especially solve for the complexities of meeting track of state in an
asynchronous application.

Are you missing something? That depends on your plans and goals.

------
wmf
Virtual DOM, one-way data flow, immutable data, and GraphQL are interesting
concepts that might justify changing the way you develop. Most of the new
frameworks are based on the same concepts and there isn't value to learning
multiple of them.

